# Le Mans Blue E90 Sport Edition- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A recent new car purchase for an existing customer- BMW E90 Sport Edition in the gorgeous Le Mans Blue.

Alloys pre-rinsed and cleansed.



















Squeaky clean.










Bug splatters soaked and removed using AF citrus pre-wash.



















Again entire vehicle pre-sprayed with the above, left to dwell shortly and rinsed.



















Washed and de-contaminated, then a final rinse with filtered water, finally dried with plush towels and excess water blown from the panel gaps and trim.



















A few dealer inflicted defects to remove, and also some poor attempts at removing them caused no doubt, by the dealership.





































Difference in finish 50/50.










Front bumper.





































Nice trails on the bonnet.



















Drivers door.



















Poor attempt at hand polishing.



















Door sill.




























Paintwork refined using 85 RD.










Blackfire GEP applied to cleanse the paintwork.










Excess oils removed with IPA.










Wolf's Body Wrap applied to entire vehicle, left to cure for 15-20 mins and removed.










Wheels sealed throughout.










Glass cleansed and sealed with Werkstat Prime.










Tyres treated with AF tyre dressing.










Rubber seal fed and nourished.










Plastic trim sealed using Wolf's Plastic Guard.










Glass given a final polish with distilled water.










Beading shot from the Wolf's Body Wrap.










*Finished Results.*









































































Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

That's a cracking motor, fantastic job as always mate.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Lovely colour and a fantastic finish, love the beading shot.

Simon


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

One word. Wow :doublesho:argie:

That is such a wet finish! Love it! Cracking job  And that beading is absolute porn!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Rob, do love that colour.

Neil


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Top class work Rob


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

it's such a beautiful car...nice job too


----------



## dave_cassidy1 (May 11, 2010)

Very good work indeed :thumb:


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Great job. Car looks amazing, love the colour :thumb:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Very Nice, like the smoke finish on those alloys. And am I wrong or has the owner already had the callipers painted?, very sensible. Think I'll be doing that from new myself in future.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Great result as always mate. could you tell me what sort of polishing speeds you used on the bumpers it would be much appreciated?. Thanks Paul.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Stunning finish, one happy racing tank :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job done..


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice Rob, Can I ask where you got your portable work light from?

Also did you use neat IPA or diluted?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice work and the Le Mans blue paint looks stunning Rob! :buffer:

Whilst GEP is a superb product I'm surprised you've used it under Body Wrap. I guess it doesn't compromise the compatability/durabilty of the LSP or else you wouldn't have used it though.  A nice combination I wouldn't have considered! 

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

top work there fella :thumb:


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

It s better than new!
Fantastic job mate


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

looks the dogs that mate


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Love that, stunning car! Takes a lot of experience to hold the machine one handed polishing the sills whilst taking a photo!

Awesome job as always, love the Body Wrap!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

That has to be one of the best finishes I have seen on one of these BM's, Very nice work there. I bert the owner was happy :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work, Really like the colour


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice work, looks stunning!


----------



## happyhammer (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm the owner Rob done the detail for. I cannot be happier with how she looks now, in the flesh it looks even better than the photos. The car looks absloutley stunning from all angles and is amazing the difference Robs magic has made to the car and I cannot stop smiling when seeing the car. I'm almost too scared to take her out the garage in case she gets dirty 

Anyone thinking about having there car done I cannot recommend Rob highly enough. He detailed my wifes car after a few issues with the dealership (panda on his blackfire thread), he is a top notch guy and his work speaks for itself. The first thing I did when buying the BMW was call Rob to have her look her sunday best

Rob thanks again for the detail my wife and I are over the moon with how it turned out, look forward to droping her off some time soon

For all the nice comments on the car itself guys, thanks



Danno1975 said:


> Very Nice, like the smoke finish on those alloys. And am I wrong or has the owner already had the callipers painted?, very sensible. Think I'll be doing that from new myself in future
> 
> Danno1975 - No mods to the car is as she lefts the factory. I have to admit I have a big soft spot for the wheels too
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Stunning work Rob leaving a sensational slick finish as always.

Great stuff my friend :thumb:

Nice one happyhammer : gorgeous colour


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding work Rob! :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

pina07 said:


> Great result as always mate. could you tell me what sort of polishing speeds you used on the bumpers it would be much appreciated?. Thanks Paul.


Thanks, I used my sheepskin pads on the bumpers so it keeps the temperature down, and probably around 1200-1500 rpm



paranoid73 said:


> Very nice Rob, Can I ask where you got your portable work light from?
> 
> Also did you use neat IPA or diluted?


Cheers, the halogen was from Travis Perkins.

IPA is diluted at about 1-1.



Alan W said:


> Nice work and the Le Mans blue paint looks stunning Rob! :buffer:
> 
> Whilst GEP is a superb product I'm surprised you've used it under Body Wrap. I guess it doesn't compromise the compatability/durabilty of the LSP or else you wouldn't have used it though.  A nice combination I wouldn't have considered!
> 
> ...


Thanks Alan, I typically rinse every car that I machine polish down prior to applying any cleansers etc.. 
GEP was mainly applied to freshen the finish from any watermarks or smears, then IPA'd to remove any possible oil that could affect the compatibilty of the Body Wrap.:thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

the finish is realy good, the color is great now


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

oh my word. that looks slippery!
Excellent work. looks great!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work as always Rob, studio is really starting to take shape mate:thumb:
Interesting use of the Blackfire GEP under the Wolfs, have you tried the Wolfs Seal & Shine yet? Very impressive product IMO:thumb:


----------



## Energy Lab (May 10, 2011)

Fantastic job. The car is now so glossy it looks like it's wet!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Cracking Job man. I have the exact same car in Alpine white.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

happyhammer said:


> I'm the owner Rob done the detail for. I cannot be happier with how she looks now, in the flesh it looks even better than the photos. The car looks absloutley stunning from all angles and is amazing the difference Robs magic has made to the car and I cannot stop smiling when seeing the car. I'm almost too scared to take her out the garage in case she gets dirty
> 
> Anyone thinking about having there car done I cannot recommend Rob highly enough. He detailed my wifes car after a few issues with the dealership (panda on his blackfire thread), he is a top notch guy and his work speaks for itself. The first thing I did when buying the BMW was call Rob to have her look her sunday best
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim, your kind words are very much appreciated, glad your pleased with the finish.:thumb:



slrestoration said:


> Great work as always Rob, studio is really starting to take shape mate:thumb:
> Interesting use of the Blackfire GEP under the Wolfs, have you tried the Wolfs Seal & Shine yet? Very impressive product IMO:thumb:


Thanks mate, not tried the S & S but it does sound interesting.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

WOW... stunning work on a wonderful motor


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Brilliant Rob. You liking the wolfs products then? I am just about going to place a £150ish order...


----------



## rnwd202295x (Mar 19, 2011)

Just one word. Mint! :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

jonjay said:


> Brilliant Rob. You liking the wolfs products then? I am just about going to place a £150ish order...


Cheers Maz, yes thus far been impressed with what I've tried, all seem good value for money considering the amount you use.

Just a heads up with Body Wrap if you have ordered this, it's very easy to over apply, it's not the end of the world but will start to run a little and make removal a bit harder, a rule of thumb less is more and then it's a doddle to remove.:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work as always :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 2, 2008)

Great looking E90 and nice finish! :thumb:

But ehm...



Gleammachine said:


>


Audi? :lol:


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Cheers Maz, yes thus far been impressed with what I've tried, all seem good value for money considering the amount you use.
> 
> Just a heads up with Body Wrap if you have ordered this, it's very easy to over apply, it's not the end of the world but will start to run a little and make removal a bit harder, a rule of thumb less is more and then it's a doddle to remove.:thumb:


Cheers for info Rob.

See you soon bud.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Lovely work, how a new car should be.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Stunning.... Thats just how the best BMW colour should look.... :thumb:


----------



## luigi105 (Jun 16, 2009)

bringing another back from the dead i see.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

luigi105 said:


> bringing another back from the dead i see.


The thread or the car?


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

mint job mate, any advice on how to get that almost purple looking colour in the garaged finished results pics? looks absolutely stunning


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

lemansblue92 said:


> mint job mate, any advice on how to get that almost purple looking colour in the garaged finished results pics? looks absolutely stunning


Thanks mate, all in the prep work and a nice machine polish.


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

fantastic work, that colour really shines. Lovely car.


----------

